# Remy Martin Louis XIII



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I am wanting to get some of this, and was chatting with a friend at a local winery. No way I can afford the whole $1,500 bottle.

An idea came up about getting and buying individual shots of Remy Martin Louis XIII. The cost is still significant (~$90/shot) but the winery can do the re-packaging from a single bottle, and they are legally able to ship liquor.

They sell small bottles ~$200+, but you're paying $100 for the cognac and $100 for the tiny bottle. At a bar or restaurant, it's going to run around the same price as the little bottle for just a single shot. Anyone ever get involved in something like this or know of a way to get interested people together, please send me a PM.

Eye candy in case you have bottles of Louis XIII and Dom P to make a martini


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Louis XIII tastes like motor oil smells. You are supposed to drink it warm, like heating the glass with a flame before you sip it. Not even close to worth it. :2


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

It's hard to justify a luxury like this, but it's also one of those things that I just have to try for myself. Other reviews I've read have been stellar.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My advice- save your money... Louis XIII is for ego, not for pleasure.

$200-300 can buy an extrodinary *bottle* of Cognac with similar age and finesse as Louis XIII. If you want to spend $400-600 (estimated price) my friend has several bottles of Cognac from mid 19th century for sale.

Not only are the contents that old, so is the bottle.

Pierre Ferrand or Tesseron Cognacs are far superior to the dollar over Remy or any of the big guys.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

themoneycollector said:


> It's hard to justify a luxury like this, but it's also one of those things that I just have to try for myself. Other reviews I've read have been stellar.


I understand luxury and have been fortunate to try a few exclusive things... Obviously, money is some concern or you'd just buy the whole bottle. Money is a concern to most. Vintage bottles are what people are after these days. Not many are going to shell out big dollars and then give it a mediocore review. Even fewer of those that shell out big dollars for a shot are having that Cognac side-by-side or blind with other similarly priced Congacs.

I don't want want to discourage you or rain on your parade... But been there and done that...


----------

